# Help "Check front right dipped beam!"



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Any and all help appreciated! Installed my aftermarket headlights (Ed's Gen 3 Option 3 if that helps) yesterday and, outside aiming adjustments, all was well. Got in car this AM, started it up and the passenger side began flickering. 









https://vimeo.com/124121728


The lights may have been turned on prior to starting up but this happened a few times. 
Then it just stopped working. This error appeared. 









Restarted the car a few more times and then it went away. A few hours later it returned prior to a trip when I turned the lights on after start up and pulled away. 
10 minutes later no error and all is fine. Tomorrow I'll be getting them coded to have the LEDs as DRLs but this doesn't seem like a code error. 
The DRL out warning lights are also on but just assuming that is normal. 

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Openlog (Mar 24, 2015)

[sarcasm] Looks like you accidentally installed police/emergency service headlights! Add some sirens and you'll be good!  [/sarcasm]

But in all seriousness, It's probably the coding, considering you're getting DRL OUT warnings.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Intermittent. We shall see tomorrow. Now my issue is getting the aim right.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Fixed


----------

